
The real problem with Formula 1 - dmmalam
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a15183/the-real-problem-with-formula-1/
======
k-mcgrady
Limitations are placed on development to reduce costs so that more people can
compete, and even with that people are struggling. The sport is primarily
about racing (that's why most people watch) - sure technology is an important
part of that, but not the most important part. And in the last 10 years,
despite dominance by certain teams we've had some great racing.

Also, despite the development restrictions Mercedes managed to engineer a car
2 seconds a lap faster than everyone else and maintain quite a lot of that
advantage a year later. Smart engineers still have room to do great things. F1
has also switched to a hybrid system, cars have to run on a limited amount of
fuel, and tyres are limited posing massive engineering challenges. To dismiss
the sport because of engineering rules (which have been in place for many
years for very good reasons) and politics (which is part of all sports) is
ridiculous.

